# Invisible Man cover preview



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank will be posting images on the Moebius site in the near future, but here's a peek at a little section of it...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the sneak peek, Chris! Looking forward to the rest of the pic!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I just compared this picture to the one that has been floating around for a couple of months. It looks like you have really refined the box art and I can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hehehe... I'm gonna make 'em wait. :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

yer a wicked one you are, K-J!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris, you are a paint slinger extrordinare!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heck, I'd buy the lil snipit alone! Its a mini masterpiece!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Someone else on these boards already got the scoop by posting the whole image on their site...

And I gotta say, it may be my favorite Chris White box art yet, surpassing my old fave, the PL Godzilla. Congratulations to Chris on a terrific piece of work. Can't wait to see the finished Chariot and Pod art!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys!
RB - The Licensor decided to go with a colorized photo for the Chariot (can't win 'em all!) and someone else did the pod, but I appreciate the comment!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the sneek peek Chris. :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I jumped the gun and put the painting on the Moebius MySpace page. I know it will be up on the website soon! If you like the little snippet, you'll really love the complete painting. It's sitting in my living room right now....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How about a nice picture of your living room?
BTW I wish I lived in Vegas.....

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> How about a nice picture of your living room?
> BTW I wish I lived in Vegas.....
> 
> Chris.


Nothing exciting in the living room. Invisible Man painting, some milk crates to sit on. Had to sell the furniture to afford to get Seaview done....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That must be a picture of the Invisible Man !!!..................'cause I don't see him (these jokes just keep getting better & better)
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*smacks forhead - rolls eyes - shakes head - shrugs*


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So...when can we see the entire painting? C'mon this is too cool to keep under wraps:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

It was posted on Moebius Models My Space page a couple days ago. It's been on the CultTVman news page for a couple days as well. There's a couple other exciting pics there too.

Steve


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Chris, I love the new artwork. Any chance that you will make prints of this like you did with your refit Enterprise artwork? I still have that one in a place of distinction in my office.

Or maybe Moebius can offer it as some sort of exclusive witht the kit.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Better late than never.

http://moebiusmodels.com/invisibleManArt/


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BTW, Chris...your 3 Stooges box-art is (are?) my favorite pieces from PL...:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks again!



deadmanincfan said:


> BTW, Chris...your 3 Stooges box-art is (are?) my favorite pieces from PL...:thumbsup:


...am? Yea, its my favorite as well, a real labor of love (Stooges, monsters and model kits...what's NOTto love?)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...so it would only seem fitting to me that you should unleash your brushes on Abbott and Costello...
hint hint, Frank...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Just saw the full artwork; that is very cool! I'd rate this as one of your best pieces Chris


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is rightious looking Chris ! looking forward to having the box for the art as much as the kit itself . 
hb


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Simply a master piece! I can't wait for this kit. Moebius could sell the base and accessories separately. I'd like to add them to Dr. Jekyll, the Fly, other kits...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> RB - The Licensor decided to go with a colorized photo for the Chariot (can't win 'em all!) and someone else did the pod, but I appreciate the comment!


Sorry to hear that Chris. That preliminary Chariot painting you did looked really good and would've been a nice companion to your PL Jupiter 2 boxart. Like you said, can't win 'em all, but at least you've done the two Irwin Allen biggies, Seaview and Jupiter 2. Fingers crossed that in time you get to do the Spindrift and Time Tunnel for Moebius!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Maybe there can be a Chris White variant of his Chariot painting?


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's my painting of the Invisible Man, but without clothes, and in a white room.  






























Awesome huh?

Seriously though, great job Chris! Love your box art just as much as the models themselves. And that's saying something!

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geoff...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey! That looks suspiciously like my famous painting, "Polar bear crossing the snow bank in a blizzard"! I smell a lawsuit!
Seriously, thanks all for the comments.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris are you or Moebius thinking of making up posters...autographing them... and then selling them to your Loyal Fans?...just wondering...because that would look so Super behind the build-up :thumbsup: Anyone else think so? (don't leave me hanging, guys...I need a seconder)
Mcdee

PS...if so reserve one for me please !


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mac, the above has happened in the past as Chris will tell you. Could it be in our future? I'll bet it is. :thumbsup:

The box art looks great Chris. I can't wait to hold this kit in my hands. :roll:

RK


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is a Glow or Illuminator Invisible Man planned? 
It seems like that would really work well on the bandages.

I am really excited about this Moebius kit because it looks so spooky.
I had seen other boring looking Invisible Man garage kits that I thought it would be boring but the Moebiuis kit changed my mind. It's so much more original.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job, Chris!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Wow! it is worth a thousand words


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to be one sweet model ...I want to build a wall for the bookcase to rest against with window and sash...the table and lab equipment ,fallen books etc...I'm going to need a few of these kits ,,,one I'm going to bash with Dr.J for sure:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the Invisible man kit going to be a limited run like Captain action?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> Is the Invisible man kit going to be a limited run like Captain action?


No, you are authorized to buy as many of these kits as possible - 2, 3 dozen isn't out of the question!!! 

Again, than you for the compliments. It's cool thinking about how the master builders on the forum will approach the kit. I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Is the Invisible man kit going to be a limited run like Captain action?


You may never see a kit as limited as Captain Action again. It's still hard for us to believe we were able to have such a short run on a kit and make it work. IM will be around for a while from what we can tell!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just took a gander at the pics at the Moebius site . fantastic !! will be getting at least 2 of these for sure . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If there is still a great demand for this Captain Action kit,would you fire this mold up again in order to produce a second batch.If so,would it require you to issue a minimum of 1000 kits,or would a lesser quantity be feasible as well.I have to admit that this is more a question of curiosity than anything else.


----------

